# NYU Grad Film in Singapore



## duders (Sep 18, 2006)

Here's some inside info, that's not official yet:

apparently NYU's grad film school is going to be setting up a sister school in Singapore...as early as next year.

I think it's ridiculous, as this sort of branching off is purely for financial reasons.
Also, top-notch faculty will be taking off to join the singapore school.

The school will be an exact clone of the program  already in place now. 

Applicants for next year have the option of applying to both or just one school.


----------



## titaniumdoughnut (Sep 18, 2006)

That's interesting...


----------



## Evan Kubota (Sep 18, 2006)

Uh... maybe it's because Southeast Asia's film industry is booming and the US prospects are dim?

Surely the NYU bigwigs are aware of commercial realities. Until fairly recently most big HK and Asian directors went to the US to study (Tsui Hark, etc.).

They really should put the school in Hong Kong, although English is even more de facto in the Singapore. Great food in either place. I'd rather go there than NY in many senses


----------



## duders (Sep 19, 2006)

Evan, I feel that you've missed the point completely.

One of the things that makes the NYU program so great is the intrinsic quality of NYC. One can't recreate that.

Also, NYU film prides itself on being the hub of indie cinema, and now they've effectively sold their name out.


----------



## Evan Kubota (Sep 19, 2006)

> One of the things that makes the NYU program so great is the intrinsic quality of NYC. One can't recreate that.



You can still go to the NY campus... they aren't closing it down and replacing it with the Singapore campus... right?

Although I agree that NYC has the largest indie scene of US cities, in general independent production is highly decentralized at this point... depending on a location to "not sell out" is pretty lame.


----------



## duders (Sep 22, 2006)

> Originally posted by Evan Kubota:
> You can still go to the NY campus... they aren't closing it down and replacing it with the Singapore campus... right?



Correct



> Although I agree that NYC has the largest indie scene of US cities, in general independent production is highly decentralized at this point... depending on a location to "not sell out" is pretty lame.



Lame indeed. Unfortunately, once again, you missed the point completely.

They, quite literally, have sold their name. In effect, they are setting up franchises, which, in education, shouldn't be done. Unless you want to setup a NYFA-type system.


----------

